# Tack colors for liver chestnut



## noddy (Apr 1, 2010)

I found a cute little horse dressup game that was designed for such a purpose.

Snafflez


----------



## Dragonflyhorsetack (Apr 20, 2011)

*Color recommendations*

Lime green would look good or pink or purple.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you! I will look at what I can find!


----------



## horseobsessed977 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think a light pink or hunter green would look nice. http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-1976 Thats the kind of pink or maybe lighter.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

I should add that it is western tack.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

We have a liver chestnut here that wears hunter green. He looks great in it.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Spastic_Dove said:


> We have a liver chestnut here that wears hunter green. He looks great in it.


Thank you! I was thinking hunter green, since I do like green. But I was also thinking; black saddle, head collar, beast band, and back cinch. And under it I have a white saddle blanket (only for shows!). My friend ( a while ago now, ) did this with a black horse, and it looked wonderful!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I think lilac would be pretty.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

cfralic said:


> I think lilac would be pretty.


I might try lilac, it sounds nice.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A few I know have found the hot colors fade rapidly, unlike the other dyes. If you plan on showing choose your colors that work with both your outfit and the horse. eg a friend's horse looked great in turquoise but that color didn't suit her skin tone at all. If you are wearing black and white then a white pad by all means, or a black one. Check out Hobby Horse as they have an interactive area where you can chose the horse's color, rider shirt color, chaps, etc to see how they look.


----------

